# new Gretsch Roots Collection acoustics



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I love this "size" and these all-new Gretsch Roots Collection models look pretty good too. I don't see many Gretsch acoustics around. Not high end, but interesting nonetheless. Wouldn't mind giving one a try.

G9531 STYLE 3 DOUBLE-0 “GRAND CONCERT”










G9521 STYLE 2 TRIPLE-0 “AUDITORIUM” 









G9511 STYLE 1 SINGLE-0 “PARLOR” 









Guitar World Explores the New Roots Collection Acoustics at NAMM 2017 - Gretsch Guitars Blog


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have 12fret and 14fret small bodied acoustics. I am definitely a 14fret person give all else being equal. I didn't see a 14fret and they have historically been available since the 20s (IIRC).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Those are nice looking acoustics...ive always been a sucker for the 'open' headstock, I don't know the correct term. Wonder how they will price out?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Those are nice looking acoustics...ive always been a sucker for the 'open' headstock, I don't know the correct term. Wonder how they will price out?


I'm also with @Robert1950 regarding a preference for the 14 fret style.


----------



## Orangeblossom (May 29, 2015)

Nice looking guitars. Slotted headstock is the term I believe.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I bought one of those Gretch Jim Dandy's and converted it lefty because it has a straight saddle. Its a 12 fret parlor like the last one but plainer.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I have 12fret and 14fret small bodied acoustics. I am definitely a 14fret person give all else being equal. I didn't see a 14fret and they have historically been available since the 20s (IIRC).


Whats your preference for 14 fret based on? Do 12 fret and 14 fret guitars generally have different scale lengths? I do find the 12 fret parlor harder to bend strings on.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Orangeblossom said:


> Nice looking guitars. *Slotted headstock* is the term I believe.


Yes..that is correct. Thank You.
I edited my post and removed my error.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

dcole said:


> I bought one of those Gretch Jim Dandy's...


Those are fun guitars. Especially for the price.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

12 and 14 fret guitars are usually the same scale length however this depends on the manufacturer. A 12 fret forces the bridge to sit lower on the guitar body which can enhance tone and resonance however this also depends on the manufacturer.

Most regular acoustic guitars sound lousy beyond the 9th fret and players usually never go there .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I went looking for a 9521 in natural. Not generally a fan of burst acoustics - and those are dark bursts. Perhaps I'll have to open up my mind.

MSRP is $589 (US I assume) on their site.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> I went looking for a 9521 in natural. Not generally a fan of burst acoustics - and those are dark bursts. Perhaps I'll have to open up my mind.
> 
> MSRP is $589 (US I assume) on their site.


I see the G9521 listed on L&M website for $479.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> *Most regular acoustic guitars sound lousy beyond the 9th fret* and players usually never go there .


I have never heard this mentioned before. Can you explain why this is so?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

play any acoustic at the first or second positions and then go higher on the neck-the tone begins to diminish


----------

